# Pistols in the field?



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry I have forgotten if you can have a pistol and a rifle on the field at to same time or not! Is a .357 hand gun big enough for elk I am shooting a hundred fifty grain bullet. Is that big enough for elk.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's big enough for the elk. Obviously if your concealing the pistol your gonna want a permit on you.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If im right the 357 is not big enough for elk.It is for deer not elk.You can carry it on the rilfe hunt.Just dont have it concealed and your fine.it has to shoot something like 500 feet per sec at 100 yards for deer and further then that for elk. that IF I reamber right.

Just called the dwr and they said it has to have 500 pounds of energy at a 100 yards. so if your 357 can do that then you are golden to go.I carry a 44 mag.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This should answer your question:

Handguns
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-9
You may use a handgun to take big game
animals, but the handgun must be a minimum
of .24 caliber and must fire a centerfire cartridge
with an expanding bullet.

If you’re hunting elk,
moose, bison, bighorn sheep or Rocky Mountain
goat, the handgun must develop at least 500
foot-pounds of energy at 100 yards.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

how do you measure foot-pounds of energy?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Multiply the weight of the bullet in grains times the velocity in ft. per second squared. Then divide the result by 450400; the result of that is the energy delivered at the speed you used in ft/lbs. If you chronograph your bullet at different distances then use those speeds to determine energy at that distance.


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

If it is a legal "any weapon" you do not need a permit to carry concealed in the field (utah code 76-10-504 section 5). If you have your permit you can carry what ever you want, just dont use it to hunt if it is under powered. I carry my .41 mag just for kitty insurance during the muzzy hunt (with my permit of course). Still want to kill a deer or elk with it if I can get one within 25 yards on a rifle hunt.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Most .357 loads will not develop 500 ft lbs of energy at 100 yards. It is possible if you have the right gun and a very hot load but a regular old revolver with factory ammo will fall short by about 100 ft lbs. You'd need to shoot the 158 grain bullets at 1500+ fps to get enough energy and factory ammo is around 1250. I think they made the 500 ft lb rule just so people wouldn't use .357s for elk. A .41 or .44 mag would be better suited for elk hunting and either would be legal with a variety of loads.

There is nothing in the state constitution that prohibits you from carrying a concealed handgun while hunting. You do not need a permit as long as you are legally hunting something and the handgun has a barrel 4" or longer. The wildlife proclamation does have some restrictions on carrying handguns without a permit, but they only apply to archery and muzzleloader hunts. So for the rifle hunt carry whatever you want, concealed or not as long as the barrel is 4" or longer. Just make sure it has enough energy if you plan on using it to hunt with.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

you can only cary one gun unless you have a ccp


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

if the weapon is not conceald you do not need a concealed weapons permit as long as the barrel length is 6" 1/2 inches in lenght your good to go i have been checked and i had no problems


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

El Casador said:


> if the weapon is not conceald you do not need a concealed weapons permit as long as the barrel length is 6" 1/2 inches in lenght your good to go i have been checked and i had no problems


 that is for revolvers. that i know of.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I carry a revolver in the field that is why it should be 6"1/2 in lenght so i was told when i was checked go with big grain! .


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I reload all my guns and for hunting they are mostly hot loads I shoot for the field. So I thInk it will be fine. I'm no sure I will take it elk hunting thanks guys for clearing that up for me.
Steve


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread makes me scared!!  Everyone just stop and think about this for a minute. Even if your .357 does supply the 500 flbs needed at *100 YARDS* please tell me no one is actually going to take a shot on an elk from even half that with a .357 pistol? Most carried .357's are a 6" or less.

If I understand the OP he was just going to carry for a sidearm.

o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Barrel length is no longer an issue


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

UT Elk Stalker said:


> This thread makes me scared!!  Everyone just stop and think about this for a minute. Even if your .357 does supply the 500 flbs needed at *100 YARDS* please tell me no one is actually going to take a shot on an elk from even half that with a .357 pistol? Most carried .357's are a 6" or less.
> 
> If I understand the OP he was just going to carry for a sidearm.
> 
> o-||


I think the 500 ftlbs at 100 yards is just the measurement used to determine if your handgun can be used to legally take an elk with it. That doesn't necessarily mean one would be trying to take an elk at that range.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

This thread makes me a little nervous too, seems to be a whole lot opinions going around. There is no law stating any specifications about a sidearm while hunting an any-weapon hunt. You can carry a .22 Derringer as a side arm if you want to.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't worry I am not taking my .357 elk hunting maybe deer hunting will be just fine with me!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> There is no law stating any specifications about a sidearm while hunting an any-weapon hunt. You can carry a .22 Derringer as a side arm if you want to.


This isn't true. Open carry is one thing, but if you choose to conceal your sidearm there are several laws that "state specifications". You cannot conceal a .22 Derringer without a permit, hunting or not. You may conceal one with a permit. You can conceal a handgun without a permit - only while hunting - provided it has a barrel at least 4" long. "Concealed" means readily accessible but not in plain view.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

cornerfinder said:


> you can only cary one gun unless you have a ccp


I have carried 2 muzzleloaders in years past and always carry an extra muzzy in my truck. i have looked in the proclamation many times and haven't seen where I cant carry an extra gun. did i miss something. i have never had any problems in the past with game wardens carrying an extra gun, it is nice to have an extra when it comes to muzzy hunting.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

El Matador said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> > There is no law stating any specifications about a sidearm while hunting an any-weapon hunt. You can carry a .22 Derringer as a side arm if you want to.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I was talking about open carry.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Most .357 loads will not develop 500 ft lbs of energy at 100 yards. It is possible if you have the right gun and a very hot load but a regular old revolver with factory ammo will fall short by about 100 ft lbs. You'd need to shoot the 158 grain bullets at 1500+ fps to get enough energy and factory ammo is around 1250. I think they made the 500 ft lb rule just so people wouldn't use .357s for elk. A .41 or .44 mag would be better suited for elk hunting and either would be legal with a variety of loads.
> 
> .............................................................
> quote]
> ...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Wyoming changed their law this year good - looks like .357's are in if I'm reading the material right.

Regarding carrying multiple weapons, I haven't seen anything about it in the regulations. As long as both are legal weapons for the season you are hunting you should be good to go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Wyoming changed their law this year good - looks like .357's are in if I'm reading the material right.
> 
> Regarding carrying multiple weapons, I haven't seen anything about it in the regulations. As long as both are legal weapons for the season you are hunting you should be good to go.


Oh, yeah, I think you're right. My bad.

I'll look it up.

thanks


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

This is taken from the following link:

http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/EDUCATION-1000243.aspx



> LEGAL FIREARMS
> Wyoming has no restrictive laws concerning firearms that may be legally possessed. They may be carried uncased in vehicles although safety dictates that all firearms in a vehicle should be unloaded with action open.
> 
> Firearms, muzzle-loaders, and cartridges that are legal for the taking of big or trophy game animals.
> ...


Any cartridge at least .35 caliber and over 1.5 inches in length -- OR -- one that delivers 500 ft lbs of energy at 100 yards.

From what I find regarding .357 the length should be about 1.59 inches and therefore legal to take any big game in Wyoming. By this measurement a .38 would also be legal I believe, however I don't think I would personally use one to hunt big game.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> This is taken from the following link:
> 
> http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/EDUCATION-1000243.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks for digging that up. You're right, my .357s are 1.593" OAL.

I have a sack of components for 62gr 22-250s. Now I remember what it's for.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

so, during any weapon hunt, i could open carry my SAA. 45 lc in addition to my rifle for no other reason than it makes me feel like a big man? what about the rest of the year when there are no hunts on? you can open carry whatever if youre camping, hiking or shed hunting or what have you cant you?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I always carry in the field, hunting I stick to the approved weapons list for the hunt; but camping, ATV, hiking. The way I see it you're on your own out there and even if it's my buckmark, if I get stuck I'd be for eating squirrels before I'd go hungry (although; some have accused me of eating them just for fun - a rumor I strictly deny.) I can use powder from the rounds to start a fire in a worse case scenario. For me it's just a tool I like to have; and some times we just like to go shooting while camping.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> For the taking of antelope, deer, mountain lion, or gray wolf where designated as a trophy game animal, a hunter shall use:• Any center-fire firearm of at least .22 caliber and having a bullet weight of at least sixty (60) grains and firing a cartridge at least two (2) inches in overall length


thank you Wyoming.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> I always carry in the field, hunting I stick to the approved weapons list for the hunt; but camping, ATV, hiking. The way I see it you're on your own out there and even if it's my buckmark, if I get stuck I'd be for eating squirrels before I'd go hungry (although; some have accused me of eating them just for fun - a rumor I strictly deny.) I can use powder from the rounds to start a fire in a worse case scenario. For me it's just a tool I like to have; and some times we just like to go shooting while camping.


+1
And because I have a CW permit I frequently carry my 357 Mag during the hunt as well. I don't hunt the archery hunt much but being a DH I hunt the ML and any weapon hunts. I just carry it under my shirt, vest or coat. If it is concealed it is perfectly legal. The only negative I have found is that it does make slinging a rifle a little less convenient.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > For the taking of antelope, deer, mountain lion, or gray wolf where designated as a trophy game animal, a hunter shall use:• Any center-fire firearm of at least .22 caliber and having a bullet weight of at least sixty (60) grains and firing a cartridge at least two (2) inches in overall length
> ...


+1
There were a lot of antelope tags filled with .223s and .22-250s. Now it's gonna be legal.


----------

